
Ask HN: Best COA for an exploded sunroof in the UK? - alkank
I experienced a terrifying event the other day. While driving on a motorway almost as fast as the speed limit, panoramic sunroof of my BMW spontaneously exploded with a huge noise. It&#x27;s a 3.5 years old SUV, all windows and sunroof closed at the time, everything is factory-fitted and I&#x27;m a very cautious and safe driver. Thankfully, I didn&#x27;t panic and cause a serious accident but instead stayed calm and pulled over.<p>My car is now in a BMW service pending an initial investigation. Even if the damage is repaired, this is a much more serious problem in my opinion and I will never feel safe in a car with a sunroof from this point.<p>I am not a British citizen and have lived here for a few years - so friends living in the UK: what would be your best course of action in an event like this? I would highly appreciate any advice you may have!<p>PS: This is how it looks like just after the incident: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;gFVHnCL
======
celticninja
Insurance, call them and let them sort it out. Request a replacement car from
BMW until yours is fixed.

